# Any good children's picture books on the kindle?



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I understand the limitations of pictures on the kindle but has anyone tried or know of a kids picture book that as been published on the kindle.  I did a comic book for a guy one time and it looked like crap on the kindle but looked amazing on the kindle application for the iphone.  I have several wonderful ideas for books for kids just sitting in my computer hoping that soon the kindle will become colorized.  Please pass along any information you might have on this. 
Thanks
Zob


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought a book the other day called "The Squishy, Stinky Diaper". It is cute. The pictures are very simple, so they still look ok on the kindle. I got it to read to my 18month old grandson, and it made him giggle.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks BlueFrog I will check it out I want my pictures to look really good but not so good that the kindle doesn't pick them up right.


----------



## Double Booked (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't have kids, but am curious if children are using Kindle. My husband just published his books on Kindle and one is for kids. Do you think kids of 7 or 8 years old are using Kindle?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Double Booked said:


> Do you think kids of 7 or 8 years old are using Kindle?


Ha! Not if you want to keep your Kindle intact. 

Picture books for the younger set, to read _to_ them, might work though. Sounds like a great idea for grandparents!


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I think children will be using kindles and other reading devices more than we will.  Just like computers with the last generation.  My 3 year old son can navigate the computer better than his grandparents.  I am sure that within minutes he would figure out my kindle.  He uses by ipod touch more that I do.  Don't under estimate the power of the youthful mind.  Think of all the paper and trees we will save if our children learn to use readers now while they are young.  I think amazon should be looking for a more durable kindle for kids.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I let my nine-year-old use my Kindle, but she doesn't like it much -- prefers regular books. I think she's kind of jealous of it, in fact, since it's always stuck in front of my nose!


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

My 10 year old granddaughter loves the kindle. Unfortunately, I've had to tell her she can only read it in the living room, because she left it on her bedroom floor and her 18m old brother got hold of it.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I think if the screen were able to handle color the kids would be more interested in the kindle.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I would think you might be able to do a line drawing type of thing for the kindle--and also sell a colored one for people with other devices.  That assumes though that you planned at the outset and colored after the fact.  Children do like bright colors and moving objects as well.  So I think there is room for that market--but it might take a while for the devices to support the graphics, the possible motion of characters and color.

I know a few people, who, like you, are hoping and waiting for the right moment.  

I'd like to include some simple line drawings in my "Tracking Magic" --kind of thing you see at the beginning of a chapter and for scene breaks.  At the moment, I can't justify spending the time (or money) but I think done small and simple would enhance the book quite a bit.

It will get there.  When these little things can handle animation (even simple stuff) they will be great for kids to watch/listen to!!!

Maria


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree a little animation would hold a kids attention now a days as you could read the story to them.  So they could experience both todays media and the old school way of reading for entertainment.


----------



## jennypi (Dec 27, 2010)

This book is aimed at the under 5s, to be read to them by a parent, grandparent or older sibling and it's full of really lovely pictures of cuddly toys and animals: Sneaky Investigates, on Amazon.com


Sneaky Investigates: Who ate all the cakes?


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Have You Seen My Dinosaur?

My wife reads this one to my daughter.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Think I will try my hand at one this summer.


----------



## Ethelle (Jan 22, 2011)

Great! I just registered and 'intuited' my way on, in order to reply to you (six months later!!). I'm new to the functions of 'chatting', 'replying' and the like. I am a new author with children's picture books on Kindle. If you want to check my 5 books out, just go to amazon.com, Kindle books, children, and search for A New Twist On An Old Christmas Carol and that should link to my other books (you know--the old 'if you want to see other stories by this author' routine). You're so right about the limitations of Kindle, but this is what it means to get in on the ground floor. Now, I'm going to familiarize myself with this new book group. I'm not a chat-person, because I don't have time, but I love to surf the web and absorb. Belatedly, HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and yours.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I have 10 black-and-white illustrations in my book (the one in the sig; if you download the sample, you will see the first one). They seem to look fine. The only quirk is that sometimes an extra blank page gets added before an illustration, this is something I haven't figured how to fix yet - the original file does not have them.


----------



## no_caffiene (Jan 14, 2011)

I brought my daughter a christmas book "santa's email" but it looked a little like a comic book. Kinda funky.


----------



## jd author (Apr 14, 2011)

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum, but you're welcome to start a thread their for your title . please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I think this is probably an untapped market, because adults buy books for their children.

I can't think that I would have been the only parent who's read all Harry Potter books aloud from start to finish to my kids. I can't see why you couldn't do that on a Kindle. My kids are too old now ;-)


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

The lack of color on the Kindle is probably why there's a lack of children's ebook offerings though simple black and white pictures could be just as nice depending on the story. I think in general the comics and graphic novels category wouldn't do well either unless it can be uploaded in color on a different device.


----------



## Ryan Patrick (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it's especially difficult to publish an illustrated book in general unless you're making the images to specifically be black and white and drawn in the correct dimensions for the Kindle.

_sorry, no self promotion outside the book Bazaar. _


----------

